
Show HN: Almost 3 years after Ask HN - pentesterlab
3 years ago, I asked for help around how to get revenue from a website with decent traffic (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5342144). I got some really good feedbacks but didn&#x27;t action them. My main issue was that I wanted to get revenue while keeping most of the content free.<p>In November, I finally managed to push out a subscription based system that provides extra-content (videos), online access to exercises and the ability to get certificates of completion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pentesterlab.com&#x2F;pro. The growth is steady so far and people love the service.
======
jabberwockwock
This is great. Beginners can also join 33k users world-wide on
[https://www.hacking-lab.com/](https://www.hacking-lab.com/) for free :)

